# confused!



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

94 Sentra SE-R runs at idle perfectly but shuts down as soon as i hit the gas pedal. however, if i let it warm up, i can punch the gas pedal but getting alot of loud popping noise/ maybe misfiring??? also, if i lightly feather the pedal, rpm seems fine until 3,000 rpm and then starts misfiring and popping again.... i just installed new fuel pump and fuel filter. checked all grounds checked all spark plugs new wires, new cap and rotor.... all out of ideas.... anyone have any suggestions? thanks for your time.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Might be a bad distributor. Also check for a major vacuum leak in the intake system. Make sure the air filter is clean.


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok well how would I check distributor? And I have a Jim wolf intake short ram.... Thanks for your time.....


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Pull the cap and look for cracks/wear/etc. Try to move the shaft in the center to feel for worn out bushings. 

Check for leaks after your MAF. 

Any CEL codes?


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

checked cap and rotor..... also checked bushing, tried self diagnosis for ecu..... but got no flashing..... the check engine light is just on when engine is running....


----------



## BeeTwelve (Feb 1, 2010)

Try checking the wiring to the ECU and throttle sensor. Worse still try another known Good Ecu thats before buying anything.

option 2 would be a bad MAF with dry solder joints hence the 3k rpm issues.


----------



## OneCarAfterAnother (Mar 4, 2011)

check your coolant temp sensor. had the same problem once because the sensor was reading my car was always cold so it kept dumping fuel in to warm it up and i couldnt push the gas at all with out it stalling. Also check the TPMS sensor easy check, timing, bad wires and plugs. Check your MAF and intake leaks.


----------



## tanuj (May 18, 2012)

Check your MAF and intake leaks!!Bczz i @m also facing the same problem but of no use please can you help me.!!!


----------



## AndysSr20de7185 (Aug 25, 2005)

found the culprit!!!! it was a bad ecu..... put another one in and car started up and no problems.... running for two months without any issues... fingers crossed!


----------

